# Interactive Quiz to discover where you're from



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2019)

Fun interactive quiz in the New York Times tries to place where you were  brought up by the way you pronounce some words, and, words you use for  things. The first quiz is for anyone not in the UK and Ireland 

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive...Next&moduleDetail=undefined&pgtype=Multimedia


This second one is for all of us within the UK and Ireland...

I answered it twice, once in the dialogue I spoke as I was growing up in another country...and again since I've lived in England for the last 40 plus years... and it got my area correct both times...

UK and Ireland Quiz.... 

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/02/15/upshot/british-irish-dialect-quiz.html


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 16, 2019)

I got about half way thru and the site quit responding, so I guess I'll never know where I'm from....


----------



## jujube (Feb 16, 2019)

Nope, totally wrong.  I answered it honestly and it doesn't correspond with either where I grew up or where I've lived for the last 40 years. 

I'm an enigma, I guess.....


----------



## terry123 (Feb 16, 2019)

Mine was spot on!


----------



## Wren (Feb 16, 2019)

My results showed the general area where I was born,  South of England


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2019)

Mine was right on.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 17, 2019)

Mine showed I was from Maine, New York area or Florida. 
Im in Canada.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2019)

Mine was right. This was fun, thanks, HD!


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 17, 2019)

Ive been all over, except for New England and I haven’t really been in the south.  I guess I did spend the most number of years in the Midwest....27 years total.  My first 3 years were in Argentina, then I grew up in Pittsburgh, Pa.  then spent my married life in the Midwest ...moved to Hungary for 6 years and now I’m in California and have been for almost 16 years.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2019)

It's fun isn't it?..RR... I got a kick out of it.. it got my husband right into the  exact county where he was born and raised...


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2019)

I took the UK and Ireland quiz, just for fun







 It said-

*Definitely not from around here are you? *
Your answers were closer to the average person outside of Ireland and Britain than anywhere inside it.


 			The map shows places where answers most closely match your own, based on more than 380,000 respondents who said they were from Ireland or Britain.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2019)

LOL>..funny because I took the American one, and it said my accent was closest to Seattle.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 18, 2019)

Oops, double post.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 18, 2019)

I chose the word I learned first growing up,  tho in some cases I used one of the other words later in life & came out solidly Northeast, tho it did stretch as far as Michigan. Haha, that's me. Whatever veneers I might have added on, the core is Yankee. 

Now I'm going to take the UK/Irish one to see who had more influence: my Irish grandmother or my HS boyfriends very British Mum.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2019)

Ha!! do tell us  your results geezerette, because I took the UK one _and_ the American one...


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 18, 2019)

Just for fun I took the UK one and answered how I would ...sometimes I had to choose the best choice but I got


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 18, 2019)

I tried to take the Irish UK one several times & got pop ups that I couldn't get rid of trying to get me to subscribe to the NYT. Will try it again tomw on a different "device".


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 21, 2019)

That was fun,and they were accurate about where I live.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 22, 2019)

Holy crap! Had me pinpointed in a 20-mile radius (northwest Chicago burbs). I had no idea these phrases were so specific. Don't know how accurate it is for general population, but sure worked for me.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 23, 2019)

I can't open the quiz??


----------



## Nihil (Feb 23, 2019)

The test pegged me.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 24, 2019)

Yes, got it pretty well spot on - Glasgow / Ayrshire / Antrim. Well, they're only a short distance apart.


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 24, 2019)

*It didn't get it exactly, but showed 3 locations that are within 100 miles of me. Pretty impressive!*


----------



## Trade (Mar 10, 2019)

I don't like this test! 

I grew up in Pinellas County Florida and both my parents were from New Jersey.  

Yet it gave my location as three cities in Louisiana. 

Shreveport, Baton Rouge, and New Orleans. 

I do not talk like I'm from Louisiana!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2019)

LOL..I hope you don't speak like that guy Trade... I mean who can understand that fella sitting down,? he needs to learn how to speak good American English from the Coach... :lofl:


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 10, 2019)

Those Cajuns!
Laissez les bon temps roulez!


----------



## Trade (Mar 10, 2019)

At least I don't have a Mullet.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2019)

My test result for most similar was three cities in California. I guess the state of Hawaii is too far across the Pacific.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 10, 2019)

Olivia said:


> My test result for most similar was three cities in California. I guess the state of Hawaii is too far across the Pacific.



Olivia, I was fascinated by this. I'll visit his channel again. Thanks!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 19, 2019)

My results were WAY off.  Maybe because I've lived all over the place and have picked up stuff along the way.  The test says I'm from an area of the country I've never even BEEN in.


----------

